# V, B, W, Ch y Y en México



## Gittan

Hola a todos!

Esta es mi primer pregunta aquí y espero que me puedan ayudar. 

Quisiera saber cómo se llaman las letra V, B, W, Ch y Y en México.

Yo que fuí a la escuela en Argentina y en España aprendí los siguiente sistemas:

Argentina:
B = be larga
V = ve corta
W= doble ve
Ch = ce hache 
Y = i griega

España
B = be
V = uve
W = doble uve
Ch = che/ce hache
Y = i griega/Ye

He buscado información por internet y consutado el Panhispánico de Dudas pero no llego a entender cómo exactamente es el sistema mexicano.


----------



## lazarus1907

Gittan said:


> *¡*Hola a todos!
> 
> Est*a* es mi primer pregunta aquí y espero que me puedan ayudar.
> 
> Quisiera saber cómo se llaman las letra V, B, W, Ch y Y en México.
> 
> Yo que fu*i* a la escuela en Argentina y en España aprendí los siguiente sistemas:
> 
> B = *be* / be alta / be larga
> V = *uve* /ve / ve baja / ve corta
> W = *doble uve* / doble ve / ve doble
> Ch = *che *(antes una letra, ahora un dígrafo)
> Y = *i griega*/Ye


Unas cuantas correcciones.


----------



## Gittan

Hola a todos los correctores!

Ya sé que "uve" se escribe con "v" pero lo que quería ilustrar era cómo se pronuncian los nombres (pero se me pasó la "y" en "Y griega", y "ce" de "ce hache", perdón)

Pero bueno, ya está corregido...


----------



## Jellby

En España siempre he oído "uve doble" para la W.


----------



## Javier-Vega

México:
B = "be grande" o "be de burro"
V = "be chica" o "be de vaca"  (sólo para ilustrar la pronunciación, no la ortografía).
W= "doble u"
Ch = "che"
Y = "i griega" o "ye"


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

De acuerdo con Javier-Vega.
Esos son los nombres más utilizados, debo confesar que eso de "be de burro" me causa gracia  
Saludos.


----------



## Gittan

Gracias a todos!

Jellby: Sí, tienes razón, es "uve doble". 

Javier: las frases "be de burro" y "be de vaca" se usan cuando uno "recita" el abecedario o se usan sólo para desambiguar "b" de "v" al hablar?


----------



## rocioteag

Gittan said:


> Gracias a todos!
> 
> Jellby: Sí, tienes razón, es "uve doble".
> 
> Javier: las frases "be de burro" y "be de vaca" se usan cuando uno "recita" el abecedario o se usan sólo para desambiguar "b" de "v" al hablar?


 
Para recitar el abecedario utilizas be y uve (así se lo enseñaron a mi hija).
Cuando le "dictas" la letras a una persona para escribir una palabra, utilizas "be de burro" o "be de vaca".

Aunque actualmente, se enseña a los niños la pronunciación correcta de las mismas, para evitar lo anterior (pero no funciona con los adultos  )


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

> Quisiera saber cómo se llaman las letra V, B, W, Ch y Y en México


Debo decirte que en México no decimos uve ni uve doble. De hecho causaría confusión, por ejemplo: 
Hablando de una *T*erminal *P*unto de *V*enta (los aparatitos donde deslizan tu tarjeta cuando haces una compra), unos compañeros españoles y yo alguna vez tuvimos un episodio gracioso pues pensabamos que no hablabamos de lo mismo:
Ellos dijeron: Sí, entonces la Te PE Uve. Yo me dije a mi mismo ¿Qué es una tepeuve?, y contesté ¡no, las TE PE VES.... Total que parecía que hablabamos de cosas distintas


----------



## Jellby

rocioteag said:


> Aunque actualmente, se enseña a los niños la pronunciación correcta de las mismas, para evitar lo anterior (pero no funciona con los adultos  )



Esto... ¿con "la pronunciación correcta" no te referirás a que la B y la V se pronuncia de distinta forma, no? Porque si es así, me temo que lo que les enseñan a los niños no es correcto.


----------



## Javier-Vega

Gittan said:


> Javier: las frases "be de burro" y "be de vaca" se usan cuando uno "recita" el abecedario o se usan sólo para desambiguar "b" de "v" al hablar?



Se usan para desambiguar "b" de "v" al hablar. Pero al recitar el abecedario a mí me enseñaron en la escuela a pronunciar "be" las dos sin diferenciarlas (por supuesto uno las diferencia en la mente). Al parecer, por lo que dice rocioteag, el nuevo estilo es enseñarle a los niños a decir "be" y "uve" al recitar el abecedario.


----------



## rocioteag

Jellby said:


> Esto... ¿con "la pronunciación correcta" no te referirás a que la B y la V se pronuncia de distinta forma, no? Porque si es así, me temo que lo que les enseñan a los niños no es correcto.


 
¿mmmm se pronuncian igual burro y vaca?

Según yo, no ¿o he vivido mi vida equivocada?


----------



## BETOREYES

rocioteag said:


> ¿mmmm se pronuncian igual burro y vaca?
> 
> Según yo, no ¿o he vivido mi vida equivocada?


 
A mi tamién me enseñaron eso en el colegio. Pero JELLBY tiene razón:

*3.* No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras _b_ y _v_. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos, es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección, basado en recomendaciones del pasado, pues aunque la Academia reconoció ya desde el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras», varias ediciones de la _Ortografía_ y de la _Gramática_ académicas de los siglos xviii, xix y principios del xx describieron, e incluso recomendaron, la pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental. Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b,_ como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, entre ellas el francés y el inglés, de tan notable influjo en esas épocas; pero ya desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, la pronunciación correcta de la letra _v_ en español es idéntica a la de la _b,_ por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca,_ _bello_ y _vello,_ _acerbo_ y _acervo_.



_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## rocioteag

ohhhhhhhhhhh

Sí he vivido mi vida en el error.... al menos conceptualmente


----------



## Jellby

rocioteag said:


> ¿mmmm se pronuncian igual burro y vaca?



Claro que no, pero "vaca" y "baca" sí


----------



## Janis Joplin

Jellby said:


> Esto... ¿con "la pronunciación correcta" no te referirás a que la B y la V se pronuncia de distinta forma, no? Porque si es así, me temo que lo que les enseñan a los niños no es correcto.


 
Vaya a mi me enseñaron que la uve es labiodental, efectivamente he vivido engañada y pronunciando raro, jeje!


----------



## pejeman

BETOREYES said:


> A mi tamién me enseñaron eso en el colegio.
> 
> entre ellas el francés y el inglés, *de tan notable influjo en esas épocas;* pero ya desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, la pronunciación correcta de la letra _v_ en español es idéntica a la de la _b,_ por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca,_ _bello_ y _vello,_ _acerbo_ y _acervo_.
> 
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Si al influjo de esas grandes lenguas europeas en épocas pasadas, los señores catedráticos lo califican de tan notable, ¿Cómo le dirían ahora?

Ahora bien, en la escuela si me enseñaron la diferencia de sonidos entre "v" Y "b", llamando a ésta labial y labiodental a aquélla. Y así trataba de pronunciarlas, cosa que ahora ya sólo lo haría mediante un esfuerzo consciente, pues por lo general todas se van como labiales. Es como tantas cosas de la academia, algo incompleto, pues si no se van a distinguir los sonidos, ¿por qué no simplificar la escritura, derogando una de las dos?

Antaño les llamábamos así, al menos en Sonora:

Be grande
Ve Chica 
Doble u
Y griega (ya en México aprendí que era ye)
Che.

Y la elle y la erre, no hay que olvidarlas. la erre se llamaba así y no ere.Mi abecedario tenía 29 letras y todas me las tuve que aprender, recitándolo, para aspirar a un 10.

Y error o no, así lo decimos en México y si no somos duchos, somos muchos.

Saludos


----------



## Jigoku no Tenshi

En Venezuela, 

V:be de vaca(coloquial), B labiodental (Correcta)
B:be de burro(coloquial), B Labial (Correcta)
W:doble V
Ch:Che
Y: ye o I griega

Aunque la pregunta es para los Mejicanos, la respondo porque me llama la atención que la V y la B tengan el mismo sonido teniendo ese supuesto como correcto, puesto que en mi país cuando vemos eso en la escuela se hace énfasis en la diferencia de ambas letras, tanto así que un ahijado cuando comenzó a escribir, escribía "faca" por "vaca", puesto que el sonido labiodental largo es la F y el corto es V, o al menos así lo entiendo yo, y al aprender inglés y otros idiomas, si es importante la diferencia entre V y B, pero una vez mas estoy anonadado, puesto que aunque de facto V y B se pronuncian igual, al igual que Z, C y S en mi país, aunque en España y en otros países y por supuesto en otros idiomas sí tienen su sonido característico, diferentes a la S, sin embargo siempre se tiene como entendido que tanto V y B al igual como Z, C y S tienen sonidos diferentes, es mas si quieres aparentar ser culto cuando no lo eres o solo para ser presuntuoso, ayuda el hacer diferencias entre el sonido de esas letras que para la mayoría en mi pais son homófonas

No puedo creer que como dijeron antes tengamos toda una vida equivocados, aunque me dieron pie para una investigación puesto que no creo que sea capricho que nos enseñen V y B como sonidos diferentes, puesto que el nombre de la V es Labiodental y la B es labial, es mas si te preguntan en un examen y dices be de burro o be de vaca lo mas seguro es que te pongan un gran Cero O


----------



## Jellby

Jigoku no Tenshi said:


> No puedo creer que como dijeron antes tengamos toda una vida equivocados, aunque me dieron pie para una investigación puesto que no creo que sea capricho que nos enseñen V y B como sonidos diferentes



No es un capricho. Como dice el DPD es un "prurito de corrección". Uno ve dos letras, aprende que en otros idiomas son dos sonidos distintos, ve que no son difíciles de pronunciar los dos y automáticamente decide que "¡claro, la B es labial y la V labiodental!". Luego se lo cuenta a sus alumnos, sus alumnos se lo creen y lo extienden. Pero no, en español ambas letras representan el mismo sonido. ¿Por qué mantener las dos? Por lo mismo que se mantienen la H y Q, por ejemplo.


----------



## Jigoku no Tenshi

Jellby said:


> Pero no, en español ambas letras representan el mismo sonido. ¿Por qué mantener las dos? Por lo mismo que se mantienen la H y Q, por ejemplo.


 
Personalmente me gusta mi idioma como esta, aunque es posible que eventualmente desaparezca o la v o la b por lo del sonido, así como desapareció la X con sonido como J y solo se mantiene en excepciones como los nombres de ciudades, estados, o paises, aunque el caso de la V y la B la veo mas difícil pero por eso son lenguas vivas y no muertas, poque son suceptibles a cambios, pero ¿A qué te refieres con H y Q? ¿te refieres a que como la H es muda despaparezca, y la Q sea sustituida por la C o la K, por lo de Que y Qui? o ¿es algo mas? Ahora es que hay tela que cortar


----------



## Servando

Solo quiero repetir algo que ya lazarus dijo, pero que pasó casi desapercibido:

Ch = *che *(antes una letra, ahora un dígrafo, )

Esta letra (en México) desapareció del alfabeto, al igual que la "ll/elle" y la "rr". La "r" se pronunciaba en el alfabeto como "ere" y la "rr" como "erre", hoy solo se enseña la "r", pero se pronuncia "erre". Estos cambios se hicieron, si mal no recuerdo, con la reforma educativa que fue entre 1978 y 1980.

Tengo unos sobrinos de 11 y 12 años estudiando en USA y a ellos aun les enseñaron todas estas letras, al parecer su maestra era colombiana. La única diferencia fue que les enseñaron la "r" como "erre" y la "rr" como "doble erre".


----------



## lazarus1907

Jigoku no Tenshi said:


> Personalmente me gusta mi idioma como esta, aunque es posible que *eventualmente* desaparezca o la v o la b por lo del sonido...


Hola:

Con este "eventualmente" quieres decir "por casualidad" o "sin esperarlo", ¿no? Lo digo porque se ha puesto de moda usar esta palabra como en inglés u otro idioma extranjero, cuando lo que quieren decir en realidad es "*finalmente*".


----------



## Jellby

Jigoku no Tenshi said:


> ¿A qué te refieres con H y Q? ¿te refieres a que como la H es muda despaparezca, y la Q sea sustituida por la C o la K, por lo de Que y Qui? o ¿es algo mas? Ahora es que hay tela que cortar



Lo digo por lo que dijo pejeman de que si son el mismo sonido podían simplificar la escritura. A lo que yo contesto que también podían "simplificar" quitando la H y sustituyendo la Q(U) por K. Yo, por si alguien lo duda, estoy en contra de ambas cosas, que se quede como está, pero B y V se pronuncian igual


----------



## Jigoku no Tenshi

lazarus1907 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Con este "eventualmente" quieres decir "por casualidad" o "sin esperarlo", ¿no? Lo digo porque se ha puesto de moda usar esta palabra como en inglés u otro idioma extranjero, cuando lo que quieren decir en realidad es "*finalmente*".


 
Hola lazarus, ¡me atrapaste!, si lo utilicé con el sentido de finalmente, tarde o temprano, no sabía que estaba de moda, pense que yo solo lo hacia, gracias por hacérmelo notar, igual sucede con "bizarro" muchos lo usan queriendo decir "extraño" o "extravagante" como es en inglés, pero en realidad quiere decir es "valiente" o "generoso", es gracioso porque muchos tratan de menospreciar a alguien diciendole que es un "bizarro" cuando por el contrario lo que estan es elogiandolo, eres la primera persona que me lo ha hecho notar, ya sé para dejar de usar eventualmente queriendo decir finalmente en ese sentido, puesto que una vez mas, estoy contento con mi idioma tal cual como esta


----------



## mirx

Javier-Vega said:


> México:
> B = "be grande" o "be de burro"
> V = "be chica" o "be de vaca" (sólo para ilustrar la pronunciación, no la ortografía).
> W= "doble u"
> Ch = "che"
> Y = "i griega" o "ye"


 

Jajajaja, Hola paisano. 

¿Cómo estas?

No se a qué escuela fuiste o cuándo, yo fui a la primaría hace casi 15 años, y las letras eran:

b: be
v: u be
W: doble u
Ch: Ce, hache.
Y: y griega.

*Esto fue en 1993, un año antes o sea en el 92, la maestra nos enseñó:
y: ye
ll: elle
rr: erre
Ch: che.

Y cuando dicto una carta digo baca con "be", o vaca con "u be", y a veces (casi nunca) con "b" de burro o "v" de vaca. 

Respecto a la "V" labiodental y "b" labial. Así me lo enseñaron también, la maestra tenía incluso los libros expedidos por la SEP, donde se citaba claramente la diferencia. Hasta la fecha en mi familia todos pronunciamos difernete la "V" y la "B", aunque tengo que admitir que es un diferencia muy sutil y no en todas las palabras. 

Demasiado tarde para cambiar mi pronunciación


----------



## Gittan

Bueno, sigo confundida! Ya veo porque DPD no da información más detallada!!

Hasta ahora han propuesto 2 sistemas diferentes para México:

B = "be grande" 
V = "be chica" 
W= "doble u"
Ch = "che"
Y = "i griega" o "ye"

o

b: be
v: u be
W: doble u
Ch: Ce, hache.
Y: y griega.


Puede ser una diferencia de generaciones? O se trata de diferencias geográficas? 

Otra pregunta, cómo leerían las siguientes siglas:

- BMV
- WYP

Y cómo deletraerían la siguientes palabras:

- chulo
- lluvia

Gracias por todas las respuestas!


----------



## mirx

Gittan said:


> Bueno, sigo confundida! Ya veo porque DPD no da información más detallada!!
> 
> Hasta ahora han propuesto 2 sistemas diferentes para México:
> 
> B = "be grande"
> V = "be chica"
> W= "doble u"
> Ch = "che"
> Y = "i griega" o "ye"
> 
> o
> 
> b: be
> v: u be
> W: doble u
> Ch: Ce, hache.
> Y: y griega.
> 
> 
> Puede ser una diferencia de generaciones? O se trata de diferencias geográficas?
> 
> Otra pregunta, cómo leerían las siguientes siglas:
> 
> - BMV
> - WYP
> 
> Y cómo deletraerían la siguientes palabras:
> 
> - chulo
> - lluvia
> 
> Gracias por todas las respuestas!


 
Creo que más bien son diferencias generacioneles.

- be eme u be  (BMV)
- doble u y griega pe (WYP)

ce hache u ele o -chulo.
ele ele u u be i a  -lluvia.


La "*c*" obviamente se pronuncia *se, *como en "Yo *sé*"


----------



## Janis Joplin

Como menciona Gittan las diferencias generacionales tienen mucho que ver en esto. 

Yo lo aprendí así

B = "be grande" 
V = "ve chica" 
W= "dobleú"
Ch = "che"
Y = "i griega" 

Más adelante, no sé ni cuando, probablemente ayudando a mis hijos con sus tareas escolares, cambié un poco a esto:

B = "be" 
V = "uvé" 
W= "dobleú"
Ch = "che" alternado con "ce ache"
Y = "ye"

Siempre he pronunciado la "v" como labiodental,  me acuerdo bien de mi maestra como se mordía el labio cuando nos decía VVVVVVV.

Esto yo lo leo así

- BMV = be eme uvé
- WYP = dobleú i griega pe

y deletreo así si quiero que alguien lo escriba:

- chulo = ce ache u ele o
- lluvia = ele ele u uvé i a


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Hasta la fecha en mi familia todos pronunciamos difernete la "V" y la "B", aunque tengo que admitir que es un diferencia muy sutil y no en todas las palabras.



No lo confundas con la diferencia natural entre la "b/v" inicial y la intervocálica. Las dos B de "bebo" se pronuncian un poco distintas (son alófonos), las dos V de "vivo" se pronuncian un poco distintas, pero "bebo" y "vivo" son iguales


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> No lo confundas con la diferencia natural entre la "b/v" inicial y la intervocálica. Las dos B de "bebo" se pronuncian un poco distintas (son alófonos), las dos V de "vivo" se pronuncian un poco distintas, pero "bebo" y "vivo" son iguales


 
Más ejemplos por favor, me ha dejado usted intrigado.


----------



## Jellby

Ocurre con la B/V, con la D y con la G, el sonido al principio de palabra (y si la palabra anterior no termina con vocal) es más fuerte que cuando está entre vocales.

Bebo -> [beβ̞o] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilabial_approximant
Dedo -> [deð̞o] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_dental_fricative
Gaga -> [gaɰa] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velar_approximant


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> Ocurre con la B/V, con la D y con la G, el sonido al principio de palabra (y si la palabra anterior no termina con vocal) es más fuerte que cuando está entre vocales.
> 
> Bebo -> [beβ̞o] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilabial_approximant
> Dedo -> [deð̞o] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_dental_fricative
> Gaga -> [gaɰa] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velar_approximant


 

Vi tus tablas (el link que pusiste) y sinceramente no las entendí, pero me puse a arrepetir las palabras y efectivamente la segunda d, b, y g, suenan mucho más suaves, casi podría omitir la segunda "d" en dedo y la palabra sigue sonando a "dedo"

Gracias.


----------



## Gittan

Gracias a todos por las respuestas!


----------



## ricomn

Hola.
Solo añadir que cuando la V y B están juntas en las siglas, normalmente la V la leémos como "uve" y si no como "ve" por ej.:

BMV = be eme uve
TV = te ve
WVH = dobleu ve ache

También decir que a la "Y" a veces se le dice "igriega" y a veces "ye" pero generalmente en:siglas, MAT, FIS, QUI la leemos como "ye"


----------



## Jellby

ricomn said:


> BMV = be eme uve



Incluso:

BMW = be eme uve
YPF = i pe efe


----------



## ricomn

Jellby said:


> Incluso:
> 
> BMW = be eme uve
> YPF = i pe efe


 
Mmmh, me parece que acà en México a la W no le decimos uve y a la "Y" "i".

Y hablando de la W, he visto que en otras partes le ponen doblev o uvedoble aunque para mi lo correcto es dobleu, puesto que de donde proviene es así, además se me hace un poco mas facil, pero claro, cada país le pone a las letras como quiera. 

saludos.


----------



## graninquisidor

Gittan said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Esta es mi primer pregunta aquí y espero que me puedan ayudar.
> 
> Quisiera saber cómo se llaman las letra V, B, W, Ch y Y en México.
> 
> Yo que fuí a la escuela en Argentina y en España aprendí los siguiente sistemas:
> 
> Argentina:
> B = be larga
> V = ve corta
> W= doble ve
> Ch = ce hache
> Y = i griega
> 
> España
> B = be
> V = uve
> W = doble uve
> Ch = che/ce hache
> Y = i griega/Ye
> 
> He buscado información por internet y consutado el Panhispánico de Dudas pero no llego a entender cómo exactamente es el sistema mexicano.





*Salud, Gittan:  B - be labial o "be grande" (coloquial)
                           V - ve labiodental, uvé o "ve chica" (coloq.)
                           W - doble u, doble ve (poco usado)
                          CH - che (sí, che, como vos)
                            Y - i griega (se denota así mayormente en contexto literario o académico), ye (matmáticas, fonética modernizante). *


----------



## Jellby

ricomn said:


> Mmmh, me parece que acà en México a la W no le decimos uve y a la "Y" "i".



En España normalmente tampoco, salvo en siglas como las que puse, por abreviar.



> Y hablando de la W, he visto que en otras partes le ponen doblev o uvedoble aunque para mi lo correcto es dobleu, puesto que de donde proviene es así.



Pero se escribe como dos V y no como dos U  En cuanto a la pronunciación, a veces es como V y a veces como U.
Si nos guiamos por la procedencia, la Y también debería ser "u griega".


----------



## pejeman

Jellby said:


> En España normalmente tampoco, salvo en siglas como las que puse, por abreviar.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero se escribe como dos V y no como dos U  En cuanto a la pronunciación, a veces es como V y a veces como U.


 
Depende qué consideremos como origen. Si partimos del idioma alemán sería "doble vay" http://german.about.com/library/anfang/blanfang_abc.htmy  y no se pronuncia como "U" sino como "V" española. Por otra parte yo he visto en México inscripciones del tiempo de la Colonia, en que la "U" se escribía como "V". Así el apellido "Quintana" aparece como "Qvintana". Así es que sí sería "doble U" 

Saludos.


----------



## graninquisidor

Gittan said:


> Bueno, sigo confundida! Ya veo porque DPD no da información más detallada!!
> 
> Hasta ahora han propuesto 2 sistemas diferentes para México:
> 
> B = "be grande"
> V = "be chica"
> W= "doble u"
> Ch = "che"
> Y = "i griega" o "ye"
> 
> o
> 
> b: be
> v: u be
> W: doble u
> Ch: Ce, hache.
> Y: y griega.
> 
> 
> Puede ser una diferencia de generaciones? O se trata de diferencias geográficas?
> 
> Otra pregunta, cómo leerían las siguientes siglas:
> 
> - BMV
> - WYP
> 
> Y cómo deletraerían la siguientes palabras:
> 
> - chulo
> - lluvia
> o
> oGracias por todas las respuestas!


*Salud,linda gitanilla. Uffff, estoy mareado de tanta exquisitez filológica e histórica. Podrá ser muy educativo,  pero la cuestión es esta: ¿quieres saber lo que opinan los eruditos o lo que 9 de cada 10 mejicanos (y me quedo corto) entienden  y usan? Si lo primero, que Dios te ampare; si lo segundo, atente a lo que Javier Vega y yo te dijimos. Lo que yo te dije es lo que se usa en los estratos oficiales, académicos, comerciales y técnicos no especializados; lo que te dijo Javier Vega es lo que se usa en TODOS los estratos (bueno, menos en los analfabetas, y mira que quién sabe,  ¿eh?); oirás a doctos doctores y pobres pepenadores hablar de la "b de vaca "  y de la "v de Burro" y adrede hago el quid pro quo ortográfico porque en Méjico no se hace ni la* más mínima diferenciación fonética entre ambas letras.A la gente le importa un comino las defenestraciones oficiales y la che es la che y la  doble u es la dobleú, así como las ves. Las siglas internetianas de protocolo, todo mundo las nombra como dobleú dobleú dobleú. En general, se usa no sólo en el lenguaje común sino incluso en estratos más intelectualizados decir b grande y v chica, eso es super común; Che, dobleú e y griega para todos; ye para víctimas de las "reformas educativas" y quienes tienen que usarla como literal en álgebra y demás; elle, pronunciada eye, y doble ele, ad libitum indistintamente. Perdonar, si quieren y pueden,  el tonito de perdonavidas, pero ya es mucho bordar en el vacío y lo que Javier Vega dijo y lo que dice menda, es la neta del planeta, punto.


----------



## Rodrián Buenosaires

Alguien por ahí arriba de que pronunciar la *b* de forma diferente de la *v* "no es correcto". Miren, nadie puede decir que esto no es correcto; las academias pueden decir lo que les parezca, pero tachar de incorrecto el modo habitual de pronunciar una letra en determinada región o época está fuera de su jurisdicción. En Argentina, durante la década del 60, las maestras enseñaban a distinguir entre la "b de burro" y la "v de vaca". Así, las cosas, yo las pronuncio diferente con total naturalidad. Y, sin ir más lejos, aquí mismo en WordReference, si escuchan la pronunciación mexicana de palabras tales como _cava, vivir, _en fin, la que les plazca, descubrirán que, si bien a principio de palabra la *v *se pronuncia como *b*, cuando está en mitad de palabra tiene el sonido labiodental de la *v*. En cuanto a la Argentina, la gente de más de cuarenta, si se acuerda de lo que aprendió en la escuela, siempre pronuncia la *v *labiodental. Esta es la realidad, y a veces me causan gracia y otras veces molestia algunos calificativos acerca de la pronunciación de esta última.


----------



## Doraemon-

La distinción B/V estaba ya completamente perdida en el siglo XVI en toda la comunidad castellanohablante. En castellano NO se hace esta distinción en ningún dialecto _propio_ desde entonces, aunque existe, pero únicamente donde se ha introducido más tardíamente y como segunda lengua en lugares donde sí se hace la distinción (por ejemplo en algunas áreas catalanoparlantes donde se mantiene esa distinción, como Valencia), y en lugares donde se ha introducido desde la escuela, no por mantenimiento por los hablantes nativos. Es decir, a partir de la escritura y por influencia de otros idiomas se ha reintroducido una pronunciación que NO estaba ya en el castellano oral, o que han adquirido hablantes de otro idioma (en Argentina inmigrantes italianos que también la tenían en su idioma, o la avalancha de valencianos que además llevaron además el "che", el "truco", etc.)
Hay algunos lugares (zonas del sureste español en Murcia, Andalucía Oriental...) donde sí se mantiene de forma nativa el sonido de la fricativa labiodental sonora (la v inglesa, francesa, etc.), pero de forma indistinta tanto para B como para V (que _vaca _la pronuncian /'va.ka/ y no /'ba.ka/, pero también _baca _la pronuncian /'va.ka/ y _bien _lo pronuncian /'vjen/).
Existe la distinción por tanto en algunos lugares: sí, pero es exógena. Lo de "correcto" es ya un tema más político que otra cosa.


----------

